

Steve Jobs speaks (On Android, tablets, and the future) - mattparcher
http://www.macworld.com/article/154980/2010/10/jobs_transcript.html

======
pshapiro
Here's the engadget link. It contains some audio from the call.

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/18/steve-jobs-drops-
knowledg...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/18/steve-jobs-drops-knowledge-on-
earnings-call-calls-out-google-an/)

